# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  هل يحبك الله ؟!

## للدموع إحساس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

كيف يعرف العبد إن الله يحبه

هذا من الاُمور المهمّة والصعبة ، فعندنا في الروايات : إذا أردت أن تعرف من أخيك المؤمن أ نّه يحبّك ، فارجع إلى قلبك ، فإنّه يحكي عمّـا في قلب صاحبك ، فإذا كنت تحبّه فإنّه يحبّك أيضاً ، فإنّ القلب يهدي إلى القلب ، وأنّ القلوب سواقي ، وإذا شعرت النفرة فإنّ أحدكما أحدث ما لا يرضي الآخر ، وفي مثل هذا المورد عليك أن تسأله عن السبب ، حتّى لا يصل الأمر إلى سوء الظنّ وسوء التفاهم ، ومن ثمّ التفاقم والقطعيّة ، وغير ذلك من السلبيات التي بنيت على شيء لا أصل له ، هذا مع الناس.
يا ترى هل هناك علامة يمكن للإنسان أن يعرف مقداره عند ربّه ، وأنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى يحبّه ، أو يبغضه ، فإنّه عزّ وجلّ مريد وكاره ، محبّ ومبغض ، وربما يحبّ ذات الشيء ، وربما يحبّ صفته ، كما ورد في الخبر الشريف : « إنّ الله يحبّ الكافر السخيّ ، ويبغض المؤمن البخيل » ، ومعلوم إنّما يحبّ صفة السخاء لأ نّه هو السخيّ ، فيحبّ ذلك حتّى من الكافر ، كما إنّه يبغض صفة البخل حتّى من المؤمن الذي يحبّ إيمانه وذاته ، فيكون وليّه ليخرجه من ظلمات الصفات الذميمة إلى نور حسن الأخلاق والسجايا الحميدة ، كما إنّ الطاغوت أولياء الذين كفروا يخرجونهم من النور إلى الظلمات ، من نور السخاء مثلا على أ نّه لا ينفع وأنّ الناس لا يستحقّون أن يسخى عليهم ، ولماذا هذا الكرم والجود فإنّه الإسراف والتبذير وما شابه ، فيخرجونهم من نور السخاء إلى ظلمة البخل ، وهكذا باقي الصفات.
فيا ترى هل العبد يمكنه أن يعرف مقامه عند ربّه.
عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) في الأربعمائة ، قال لأمير المؤمنين علي (عليه السلام) : « من أراد منكم أن يعلم كيف منزلته عند الله ، فلينظر كيف منزلة الله منه عند الذنوب ، كذلك منزلته عند الله تبارك وتعالى » [1.
فإنّ المحبّ لمن يحبّ مطيع ، فمن أطاع الله فإنّه يدلّ ذلك على حبّه ومعرفته ، وإنّ الله يحبّه أيضاً ( يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ ) ، فيكون الحبّ بين العبد وربّه متبادلا ، وما أجمل مثل هذا الحبّ والعشق ؟ ! اللهمّ ارزقنا ذلك بحقّ محمّد وآله.
وعن الإمام الصادق (عليه السلام) : من أحبّ أن يعلم ما له عند الله ، فليعلم ما لله عنده[2].
قال أمير المؤمنين علي (عليه السلام) : من أحبّ أن يعلم كيف مزلته عند الله ؟ فلينظر كيف منزلة الله عنده ، فإنّ كلّ من خيّر له أمران : أمر الدنيا وأمر الآخرة ، فاختار أمر الآخرة على الدنيا ، فذلك الذي يحبّ الله ، ومن اختار أمر الدنيا ، فذلك الذي لا منزلة لله عنده.
روي أنّ موسى (عليه السلام) قال : يا ربّ ، أخبرني عن آية رضاك عن عبدك ، فأوحى الله تعالى إليه : إذا رأيتني اُهيّئ عبدي لطاعتي ، وأصرفه عن معصيتي ، فذلك آية رضاي.
وفي رواية اُخرى : إذا رأيت نفسك تحبّ المساكين ، وتبغض الجبّارين ، فذلك آية رضاي


                                                       اخيرا تقبلوا تحياتي
                                                       منقوووووووووووووووول  :embarrest:

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

يالله اجعلنا ممن ترضى عنهم يارب العالمين
للدموع إحساس تشكري خيه طرح حلووو وجميل
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## وعود

*يالله اجعلنا ممن ترضى عنهم يارب العالمين*
*جزاك الله خيرا للدموع احساس*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

مشكورين أخواتي ..
عالمرور والمشاركة .. 
وأجعلنا اللهم  ممن ترضى عنهم ياالله ..
دعائي لكن يالتوفيق والسداد ..
تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## محبة البضعه

* اجعلنا اللهم ممن ترضى عنهم*

*مشكوره أختي عـ الطرح*

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

تسلمين لي أختي ..
محبة البضعة .. عاالمرور والمشاركة .. 
وعلى فكرة أسمك حلو ..
وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه ..
تقبلي تحياتي..

----------


## LUCKY

يسلموا اختي علىالطرح الراااائع 


و الله يوفقنا و اياكم الى محبته

و تحياتي لك اختي للدموع احساس

----------


## وردة المستقبل

اللهم أجعلنا ممن ترضى عنهم وأعفو عنا يارب في الدنيا والا خره
تسلمي أختي على الموضوع

----------


## للدموع إحساس

يسلموا اختي علىالطرح الراااائع 


و الله يوفقنا و اياكم الى محبته

و تحياتي لك اختي للدموع احساس..

يسلمك أخوي ..LUCKY
تسلم عالمرور ..ورالرد ..
والتشجيع ..
وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه ..
تقبل تحياتي ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

تسلمين لي أختي ..
وردة المستقبل .. 
عالمرور .. والرد .. 
أسأل الله أن تكون حياتك .. مليئة بالورود ..
تقبلي تحياتي ..

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
اللهم اجعل محيانا محي محمد وال محمد ومماتنا ممات محمد وال محمد 
اللهم رضي عني مولاى وامامى صاحب العصر والزمان عج 
الله يعطيك الف الف عافية .........ويجعله ربي في ميزان اعمالك
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

اللهم أجعلنا ممن ترضى عنهم وأعفو عنا
 وغفر لنا وارحمنا يارب في الدنيا والا خره
تسلمي أختي على الموضوع

----------


## سجينة الآهات

اللهم ارزقنا رضاك ومحبتك وغفرانك 
.. لا إله الا الله .. محمد رسول الله.. علي ولي الله.. 
يسلموووو على أحلى نقل 
سجينة الآهات

----------


## للدموع إحساس

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد .. وعجل فرجهم ..
تسلمين لي يا أحلى .. dreams
ومشكووووووووووورة عالمرور والمشاركة ..
وفقنا  الله وإياكم لما يحبة ويراضاة ..
تقبلي تحياتي...

----------


## للدموع إحساس

اللهم أستجب دعائها وحقق رجائها ..
وأدم عليها صحتها وعافيتها ..
وأبعد عنها جميع انواع البلاء ..
وأسعدها في الدنيا والأخرة ..
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد ..
تسلمين لي يالحن الوفاء ..
تقبلي تحياتي ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

الله يسلمك .. ويخليك ..
أختي .. سجينة الأهات ..
أبعد الله عنا وعنكم أهات الدنيا .. 
وكفانا  وإياكم زفرات الأخرة .. 
مشكووووووووورة أختي عالمرور.. و التجاوب ..
تقبلي تحياتي ..

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم اجعلنا ممن ترضى عنهم
واغفر لنا
تسلمي

----------


## غرام 22

اللهم* صلى على محمد وال محمد   نسالكم الدعاء                                                                                                          قلبي ملك الربي*

----------


## روح الانسانيه

بارك الله فيكم موفقين يارب

----------


## للدموع إحساس

ملاك الروح ..
غرام ..
صاحبة الهموم ..
تسلمو لي عاالمشاركة الحلوة ..
أبعد الله عنا وعنكم هموم الدنيا ..
ووفقنا وإياكم لكل خير ..
تقبلو تحياتي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يالله اجعلنا ممن ترضى عنهم يارب العالمين*
*رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وارحمهما وارض عنا بحق محمد وال محمد عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام ...*

*تسلمي خيتي للدموع إحساس عالنقل الراائع..*

*جزيتي خـيراا...*

----------


## سيوف الحسين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم 
انشاءالله  كلنا نكون ممن يحبهم الله ويرضى عنهم ولكن انا متأكدة من حب الله لي وحبي له لقول الرسول الله (ص) حسين مني وانا من حسين احب الله من احب حسينا
تقبلي مروري اختي ومشكورة على الموضوع 
اختك 
سيوف الحسين

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*شذى الزهراء ..*
*سيوف الحسين ..*
*شكرا من الأعماااااق لإطلالتكم الرااائعة ..*
*أزفها بـ أصدق الأمنيااااات ..*
*لكم باالموفقية الدااائمة ..* 
*أعاننا الله وإياكم على طااااعتة ..*
*ووفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاااااه ..*
*شكرا مرة أخرى..*
*لا عدمتكم ..*
*تحياااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## وردة حلاوية

مشكورة ع الموضوع رئع مثلك يالغالية 
الموضوع يخلي الواحد يتعرف ع نفسه اكثر واكثر وهدة حلوة انا الواحد يعرف اخطأويلتجأالي صح حتي يكون مقرب الي 
الله عز وجل ...

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> مشكورة ع الموضوع رئع مثلك يالغالية 
> الموضوع يخلي الواحد يتعرف ع نفسه اكثر واكثر وهدة حلوة انا الواحد يعرف اخطأويلتجأالي صح حتي يكون مقرب الي 
> الله عز وجل ...



 
*الشكر يمتد لتوااااجدكم الكريم .. أوخية ..*
*شكرا من الأعمااااق أزفها لمقدمك الخلاب ..*
*وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضااااه ..*
*لا عدمتك ..*
*وردة تنشر شذاها على صفحاااااااااتي المتوااااضعااات ..*
*تحياااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## أشرف

لك أرقى التحيات 

على طرحك الحلو والجميل والمفيد

شكرا لك

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> لك أرقى التحيات 
> 
> على طرحك الحلو والجميل والمفيد
> 
> شكرا لك



 
 
*كل التحاااايا تنحني أمام شموخ إطلالتكـ البهية ..*
*شكرا لـ جميل توقفكـ أمام هذة الكلمات ..*
*وجعلنا الله وإياكم ممن يحبهم ويرضى عنهم ..*
*ووفقنا وإياااااكم دااائما لما فيه الخير والصلاح ..*
*شكرا للمرة الثانية على التوااالي ..*
*لـ تواجدكم الكريم ..*
*لا عدمناااااكـ ..*
*تحيااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## khozam

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
اللهم اجعل محيانا محي محمد وال محمد ومماتنا ممات محمد وال محمد 
اللهم رضي عني مولاى وامامى صاحب العصر والزمان عج 
الله يعطيك الف الف عافية .........ويجعله ربي في ميزان اعمالك
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم اجعلنا ممن ترضى عنهم بآل البيت عليهم السلام يا كريم ..*


*موضوع حليو دموعوه ..*
*أحم .. يسلمو ع النقل ..*
*و مبروك ع النجاح ..*
*و عقبال الوظيفة ..*

*في أمان الله خيه ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
> 
> اللهم اجعل محيانا محي محمد وال محمد ومماتنا ممات محمد وال محمد 
> اللهم رضي عني مولاى وامامى صاحب العصر والزمان عج 
> الله يعطيك الف الف عافية .........ويجعله ربي في ميزان اعمالك
> 
> اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف



 
*يعافيكـ ربي يسلم قلبكـ ياالحبيب ..*
*شكرا لـ جميل توقفكـ .. وعذوبة إطلالتكـ ..*
*جعلنا الله وإياكم ممن يحبهم ويرضى عنهم ..*
*و و فقنا وإياكم لما فيهـ الخير والصلاح ..*
*شكرا للمرة الثانيه على التوااالي .. أزفها لـ روعة محياكـ وتواجكـ هنااا ..*
*لا عدمتكـ ..*
*تحيااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
> 
> *اللهم اجعلنا ممن ترضى عنهم بآل البيت عليهم السلام يا كريم ..* 
> 
> *موضوع حليو دموعوه ..*
> *أحم .. يسلمو ع النقل ..*
> *و مبروك ع النجاح ..*
> *و عقبال الوظيفة ..* 
> 
> *في أمان الله خيه ..*




*داااائما وأبدا يبقى توقفكم الكريم أمام ما يحتويهـ موضوعي هو الأجمل ..*
*شكرا لـ جميل إطلالتكـ .. وعذوبة روحكـ* 
*و وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحبهـ ويرضاه ..*
*أوخية ..* 
*عاجز شكري أمام عطائكـ .. لكنني أكثر عجز منهـ .. لأنني لا أملكـ غيره ..*
*شكرا لـ المرة الثانيه على التوالي ..*
*لـ روعة تواجدكـ ..*
*لا عدمنااااااكم ..*
*تحيااااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

موضوع رائع .. سلمت يداكِ على النقل .
واحاطك الله بمحبته وعطفه ورحمته .
دمتِ سالمة .

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> موضوع رائع .. سلمت يداكِ على النقل .
> 
> واحاطك الله بمحبته وعطفه ورحمته .
> 
> دمتِ سالمة .






*يبقى الأروع داااائما ،، تواااجدكـ العذب في صفحااااتي ..*
*أوخية ..*
*لـ جميل دعائكـ الطاهر ..* 
*وتوقفكـ الراااائع .. وروحكـ الشفافة ..*
*ألاف التحايا والسلاااام مني أنا ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*
*لا عدمتكـ ..*
*أميرة تعتلي عرشي ،، والسلااام ..*

----------

